# what music do you like when your smoking?



## Callisto405 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Callisto405 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## bogistJoe sr (Feb 3, 2016)

Rezzin, the band started by Ryan Swisher & Doug Martin, from Parkersburg WV & Columbus Ohio. They're the most underrated stoner-hard-rock-a-billy band I've heard. Visit their YouTube videos to get Rezzinated. 
It's my world too
Waiting for Jack .... to bring me bag of Skunk
Blue World
Beautiful Weed
One Island
Ryan Swisher keeps their music fresh, always recording improvements, posting video footage at Skatopia in Meigs county, Ohio


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## since1991 (Feb 8, 2016)

Frank Zappa /Mothers.....Roxy and Elsewhere.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>









check out this hot track!!!!!


----------



## bogistJoe sr (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah Zappa and Steve Vai collaborated to make "Fuck Yourself" just about the funniest rock song EVER


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## since1991 (Feb 17, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of a band called Black Mountain?? They fukin rock the planet.


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>


How can you not like that...


----------

